# How To read ComboFix



## steve65 (Feb 20, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good source to learn how to read a combofix log file?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You have to enroll into a long (multiple months) security course at a place like Geeks to Go, and then I'm not sure how much they cover ComboFix, it's mostly HijackThis.
http://www.geekstogo.com/


----------



## steve65 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for the reply - I was hoping for a link to some documentation.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi steve65,

Documentation is for qualified Security community members. It's a tool which is often updated and in the wrong hands, can be dangerous. So the author is not encouraging untrained users to attempt clearing their systems without guidance.

These days malware is a very complicated issue.

All entries in a log are not bad. Some are purely diagnostic. Telling the difference requires a certain amount of skill and training. None of us wants to cause anyone to damage their system. 

Combofix cleans and backs up some files. It cleans up some registry entries. But you still have to know how to use it and what it all means. Ask for help in the Malware Removal & Hijackthis Forum if you are infected.


----------

